# Skullcap



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

*Properties
Skullcap is a powerful medicinal herb, it is used in alternative medicine as an anti-inflammatory, antispasmodic, slightly astringent, emmenagogue, febrifuge, nervine, sedative and strongly tonic. Some valuable constituents found in the plant are Scutellarin, Catalpol, other Volatile oils, bitter iridoids and Tannins. Scientific studies are proving this to be a valuable plant in many areas for mental disorders. Skullcap is used in the treatment of a wide range of nervous conditions including epilepsy, insomnia, hysteria, anxiety, delerium tremens, withdrawal from barbiturates and tranquilisers. A medicinal infusion of the plant is used to promote menstruation, it should not be given to pregnant women since it can induce a miscarriage, the infusion is also used in the treatment of throat infections. The infusion is given for nervous headaches, neuralgia and in headache arising from incessant coughing, pain, and inducing sleep when necessary, without any unpleasant symptoms following. Skullcap is currently being used as an alternative medicine to treat ADD and a number of nerve disorders. Should be used with some caution since in overdose it causes giddiness, stupor, confusion and twitching.

Folklore
Well known among the Cherokee and other Native American tribes, as a strong emmenagogue and female medicinal herb. Used in some tribes as a ceremonial plant to introduce young girls into womanhood. Once believed of use in the treatment of rabies and schizophrenia. Also used to induce visions.*

The above was was cut and posted..
I looked for scientific studies to back this up but it appears that so far very few have been done and those that were are just preliminary meaning there is not yet enough scientfic data to confirm and back up that skullcap is definativley effective in the treatment of such things as imsomnia,anxiety,...BUT in the preliminary studies it has been shown to help with insomina and anxiety and medical herbalists have been useing skullcap to treat these disorders for hundreds of years effectivley.Skullcap has been shown to have a similar effect to benzos on the brain but without the horrible side effects.

If anyone is interested in trying this herb if only for insomnia and anxiety then I can recomend a site I use to buy products from where it is available in the uk... http://www.fushi.co.uk/Skullcap-Scutellaria-Baicalensis_354.aspx
I wouldnt advise anyone buy the loose herb and use it in a non controlled manner incase of overdose.Also here is some cautionary information.

*You may not be able to take skullcap safely if you have:

Liver disease, such as liver failure, cirrhosis, or hepatitis 
Seizures or epilepsy 
Kidney disease, such as kidney failure (renal failure) 
Any allergies, including allergies to food, dyes, or preservatives.

Also, let your healthcare provider know if you are:

Pregnant or thinking of becoming pregnant 
Breastfeeding.

You should also be sure to tell your healthcare provider about all other medicines you are taking, including prescription and non-prescription medicines, vitamins, and herbal supplements.

Specific Skullcap Warnings and Precautions
Warnings and precautions to be aware of concerning the safety of skullcap include the following:

If you decide to use supplements (such as skullcap), what you see on the label may not reflect what is in the bottle. For example, some herbal supplements have been found to be contaminated with heavy metals or prescription drugs, and some have been found to have much more or much less of the featured ingredient than their label states. Therefore, make sure the manufacturer of your skullcap product is a trusted and reputable manufacturer. It is a good sign if a manufacturer abides by the rules of Good Manufacturing Practices (GMP) for drugs. It is also a good sign if a product has the United States Pharmacopoeia (USP) seal, which means that the product has been independently tested and shown to contain the correct ingredients in the amounts listed on the label. Your pharmacist is a good resource for information about which manufacturers are most reputable.

There have been reports of liver damage (sometimes fatal) caused by products that contain skullcap. However, these products may have been contaminated with germander, an herb known to cause liver problems.

It is sometimes claimed that skullcap is useful for treating epilepsy or seizure disorders. However, you should not treat yourself for seizures or take yourself off of your usual seizure medications without your healthcare provider's approval and supervision.

If you have liver or kidney disease, check with your healthcare provider before taking any medication or supplement, including skullcap. Many medications and supplements are cleared from the body using the liver and kidneys.

It is not known whether skullcap is safe for pregnant or breastfeeding women (see Skullcap and Pregnancy and Skullcap and Breastfeeding).

As with any medication or supplement, side effects are possible with skullcap. Although some people assume that natural products (such as skullcap) are automatically free of side effects, this is simply not the case. Remember, many poisons and toxins are natural products.

Since little research has been conducted on skullcap, very little skullcap side effect information is available. In one study, single doses of skullcap seemed to be tolerated well without significant side effects. It is not known whether repeat doses (such as taking skullcap on a daily basis) will be equally well tolerated.

Side Effects With Skullcap to Report
There are a number of potential side effects with skullcap that you should report to your healthcare provider and which may indicate that you should stop taking the supplement. These side effects are generally seen only at high doses. These include, but are not limited to:

Severe drowsiness 
Confusion or mental slowing 
Giddiness 
Stupor (a severely dulled, almost unresponsive mental state) 
Seizures 
An irregular pulse 
Signs of liver damage, such as yellow eyes or skin (jaundice), upper right abdominal pain, or elevated liver enzymes (found using a blood test) 
Signs of an allergic reaction, such as a rash, hives, itching, swelling of the mouth or throat, wheezing, or difficulty breathing. 
Skullcap Drug Interactions
It is not known whether skullcap interacts with other supplements or medications. No studies have been performed to look for drug interactions between skullcap and medications (or other supplements). It is possible that medications that have sedative properties (medications that can make you drowsy) could interact with skullcap, perhaps increasing the risk of severe drowsiness.

It is also possible that there may be dangerous skullcap drug interactions that are not currently known. Therefore, it is a very good idea to check with your healthcare provider and pharmacist before combining skullcap with any other medication or supplement. It may not be possible for your healthcare provider or pharmacist to predict if an interaction might occur. However, he or she can help you decide if any potential interaction might be severe or not. For instance, an interaction with a non-essential medication (like a wrinkle cream) is probably not as serious as an interaction with a life-saving medication (such as a heart medication). If you take medications that are very important to your health or medications that are very sensitive to drug interactions, it may be a good idea to avoid skullcap until more is known about

Skullcap is an herbal supplement often used for the treatment of insomnia and anxiety. It is not known exactly what to expect with a skullcap overdose, although the effects of an overdose will likely vary, depending on the skullcap dosage and other factors.

If you happen to overdose on skullcap, seek medical attention immediately.

Symptoms of a Skullcap Overdose
Even though skullcap is a natural substance, it may be possible to take too much of it. Taking too much skullcap may result in any of the usual skullcap symptoms, such as:

Severe drowsiness 
Confusion or mental slowing 
Giddiness 
Stupor (a severely dulled, almost unresponsive mental state) 
Seizures 
An irregular pulse.

There have been reports of severe liver damage (sometimes resulting in death) due to skullcap supplements. However, these supplements may have been contaminated with germander, an herb known to cause liver problems.

Treatment for a Skullcap Overdose
It is not known how to best treat a skullcap overdose. If the overdose was recent, a healthcare provider may give certain medicines or place a tube into the stomach to "pump the stomach." Treatment (if necessary) will also involve supportive care, which consists of treating the symptoms that occur as a result of the overdose.

It is important that you seek medical attention immediately if you believe that you may have overdosed.

*

As with all medicines including herbal ones there are risks....even most antibiotics can cause fatal liver failure but that doesnt seem to bother doctors as much as it does when it comes to them outlining the risks with herbal medicine..partly I beleive this is because the alternative health industry threatens their livlihood and doesnt line their pockets.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

*starts eatin his garden flowers*... whah? ya I do have a garden you know *smiles lettin you see his green shiny teeth* :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Dont eat the foxgloves!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

They put hairs on your chest! :mrgreen:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

when i first saw this thread i thought it was about skullies and i thought "how the fuck is a toque gonna help anything?" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> They put hairs on your chest! :mrgreen:


No they dont put hairs on your chest or give you man boobs  . Foxglove[digitalis] can cause heart attack..heart failure...if used in a non controled manner........herbalists use it to treat heart disorders such as irregular heartbeat..but in the wrong hands its a killer.There are lots of stuff in peoples gardens that can kill that they dont know about,you would be amazed.There is one very poisonous stubstance that everybody who eats fruit has in their home at one time or another..but you,d never ghess what it is.Youve even ingested one or two of them before i bet..


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> when i first saw this thread i thought it was about skullies and i thought "how the flower* is a toque gonna help anything?" :lol:


LOL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

You're very clever and this is just down my road! I love herbalism... would be very interesting to go out and gather ingredients to make something up. I felt like my heart was gonna fail today at the gym because I haven't been for about six weeks.



Spirit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > They put hairs on your chest! :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You're very clever and this is just down my road! I love herbalism... would be very interesting to go out and gather ingredients to make something up. I felt like my heart was gonna fail today at the gym because I haven't been for about six weeks.


No ,its just the witch in me.......I love this stuff to,you wanna be my wizard?[high preist]..we can go gathering in the woods :wink: and I need somone to perform the great rite with lol...what is she saying I ask myself..I grow herbs and mix them up in my cauldron,yes I have one  ..think we already discussed that though didnt we ages ago.So you want something to give you an energy boost and stamina then.....goes to think about it....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

It's "just" the witch, you sound as if it's a common thing? Do I need to get out more? You'z totally kewlies =D. Hummm... never been into role play... I fear the embarsment (Other issues of mine). I would really "love" a life of basic... because it wouldn't be basic, you'd need a eagle eye to find herbs... and that would be something which would come with time. There's been a program on about a tribe of women who were gathers... they are "humans" to me... they are the real people of the world... we're becoming machines ourselves... and I don't want to forsake mother earth... I want to give to her. What material is your cauldron? (Silly question although for some reason I want to ask). I've started to look deeply into oily fish (you're don't eat meat do you?) which most aren't white flesh (Salmon is one I tried, a fillet of fresh cooked in the oven, didn''t have much taste to it though). I'm after omega 3 oils. I know you can get them in nuts as well... although I like me fish =).


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> It's "just" the witch, you sound as if it's a common thing? Do I need to get out more? You'z totally kewlies =D. Hummm... never been into role play... I fear the embarsment (Other issues of mine). I would really "love" a life of basic... because it wouldn't be basic, you'd need a eagle eye to find herbs... and that would be something which would come with time. There's been a program on about a tribe of women who were gathers... they are "humans" to me... they are the real people of the world... we're becoming machines ourselves... and I don't want to forsake mother earth... I want to give to her. What material is your cauldron? (Silly question although for some reason I want to ask). I've started to look deeply into oily fish (you're don't eat meat do you?) which most aren't white flesh (Salmon is one I tried, a fillet of fresh cooked in the oven, didn''t have much taste to it though). I'm after omega 3 oils. I know you can get them in nuts as well... although I like me fish =).


I think it is a common thing...Im free to be myself,I say it like its natural because to me it is I was running around at the age of 6 "pretending" to be a witch untill i realised I was one..maybe thats what you pick up on,its natural to me.If you live in the country then its not so hard to find herbs and stuff....theres alot of wild poisonous plants where I live and alot of other herbs with good medicinal quaklities.Hey I never said anything about role play...My cauldron was just a small copper one but ive "upgraded"  it to a slightly bigger cast iron one.

You can get omega 3,s from nuts,seeds,flaxoil,flaxseed,olive oil,Olives,..now the land of dreams is calling me,im tired.
Goodnight.
Spirit


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

There tends to be a stigma with the term "witch". A copper one? I want to look into melting down copper and casting it into a peice of art.

Yea... although there's also Omega 6 & 9... which I need to look into.

Sweet dreams =)

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Well that went well,the first time I try and sleep during the night for several ,well lots of years and I only manage 3 and a half hours....my mums sofa is not long enough....

Darren do you have a problem with it? because as far as Im aware there is no stigma attached to being witch these days....its far more accepted,not that anyone needs to be accepted for it.Im not as tired now as the first time I read your message so now ,I dunno, I am picking up something slightly patronising..like youre uncomfortable with it or think im slightly nuts-you,d be right there but im happy.
You know, recently I fell into the trap of not being myself again because there was this guy i liked...I started hiding parts of my personality because I thought HE wouldnt like them..i didnt hide them on purpose,its an old habit that is now hopefully forever dead....I only realised the other day i was doing it...But fuck it im coming out-Im a buddhist witch.One day I will meet the right person who will accept ALL of me and only if that person accepts all of me will it be worth it.I value freinds and have freinds who can accept me for it.....so yes daz you need to get out more lol....

How bout you Daz,are you going to spend the rest of your life afraid to be yourself..or are you gong to be yourself and be happy?..say fuck it...express yourself..lighten up..dont take yourself so seriously....do crazy shit like wear pink hair to the supermarket because YOU like it..have fun with life...I made my choice before I recovered.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah I saw that you had written that post @ 5am.

I have a problem with other people having a problem with it, because I don?t want to be laughed at. Although I?m thinking more along the lines of role play again. I?m uncomfortable with change because change in unknown, I?m not looking forward to getting onto the college bus.

Yeah, I?ve been there with you... I?ve also hidden parts of myself in hope they?d like me more for it, although you gotta be yourself all the time. What you can do it avoid telling them at the start of knowing them, what I mean by that is not to tell them you have dp/dr... although I always trip up with this because if people want to judge me for something they do not understand, they are foolish and I have no time for narrow minded people. Yah, I need to get out and see the new world where I?m no longer bullied.

I believe the reason I?m going onto this art course is so I?m able to express my ideas, thoughts through other means rather than words, or my voice. I will gain much from it.

Beg your pardon if I upset you, I wasn?t aiming for that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Yeah I saw that you had written that post @ 5am.
> 
> I have a problem with other people having a problem with it, because I don?t want to be laughed at. Although I?m thinking more along the lines of role play again. I?m uncomfortable with change because change in unknown, I?m not looking forward to getting onto the college bus.
> 
> ...


I dont remember sugesting role play lol.....Im not roleplaying im being real..this is me...youre prob thinking pointy hat,black hooded cloaks,broomstick..etc.old steriotype rubbish....sure thats fun but on a serious level...hmm...only at the weekends lol...and my next project is making a broomstick,ive already identified the birch trees to use just need to find some beech now...,its not roleplay it has a use.
You shouldnt let yor DP define you,you are not the Dp...dp is just a feeling,otherwise some woman could let pmt define them[my mother :lol: ] you see?..
One thing im getting from everything youve said Daz is that you have trouble "letting go".in all areas of your life..i understand,thats scary for dp people...it used to scare the hell outa me....its unpredicable..But eventually you will ALL have to just let go and see what happens next..its part of recovery.

Yeah I think an art course is perfect for expressing yourself...but you are a walking peice of art,i only wish you could love that peice.There is more than words to express yourself through..theres what you wear..how you act...sometimes if i want to express myself I wear purple streaks in my hair and dark eye makeup.You are the art.
You didnt upset me as such..I just thought you had a problem perhaps.Or were being invalidating because you kept saying "role play".........its very real to me.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

You didn't... when I read the word Witch... I see a picture of one, and it's one from my childhood (dyslexic's thing).

Yeah good point... I have been feeling rather jolly good lately, my brain fog has gone all together =). I only get it after a drink.

I like the "me" at the moment, I just want to keep peices of him in the future.

I don't mean to put it down to fun and games, it's very serious to you (it's not part of your life, it is your life) so I will respect that.



Spirit said:


> I dont remember sugesting role play lol.....Im not roleplaying im being real..this is me...youre prob thinking pointy hat,black hooded cloaks,broomstick..etc.old steriotype rubbish....sure thats fun but on a serious level...hmm...only at the weekends lol...and my next project is making a broomstick,ive already identified the birch trees to use just need to find some beech now...,its not roleplay it has a use.
> You shouldnt let yor DP define you,you are not the Dp...dp is just a feeling,otherwise some woman could let pmt define them[my mother :lol: ] you see?..
> One thing im getting from everything youve said Daz is that you have trouble "letting go".in all areas of your life..i understand,thats scary for dp people...it used to scare the hell outa me....its unpredicable..But eventually you will ALL have to just let go and see what happens next..its part of recovery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Yeah good point... I have been feeling rather jolly good lately, my brain fog has gone all together =). I only get it after a drink.
> 
> I like the "me" at the moment,


Great ,really good to hear Daz. 

You mean you have more of a visual imput thing ,as in you remember things more in pictures than in words etc?..thats really interesting especially as youre very artistic.Its interesting,youre mind fuctions differantly thats all..it doent mean youre unintelligent just that as such you read in another language.Like a blind person reads in brail and a deaf person in sign language.Its clever really.


----------

